# Incredible day on the water(New Pics 7/5)



## basshunter25 (Jun 26, 2010)

spent the day fishing my favorite bayou with a great friend and had one of the best days of fishing ever. Is Michigan the new big bass sleeper state? Ha ha


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 26, 2010)

Slobs bro. Awesome day. =D>


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks bud. I told myself when I hit the 8lb mark im calling the taxidermist but the best of the day today sure would look good on my wall


----------



## breachless (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow... Very nice!


----------



## Zum (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice looking largemouth,WTG.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 27, 2010)

:twisted: Chunks!!! Way to go man.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! I know when your fishing with a buddy without saying it there is an unspoken competition going on everytime out but the look on his face when I pulled the last lunker out was priceless. I felt bad for a second. :wink:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 28, 2010)

WOW.... that does look like an awesome day! Congrats on those toads! =D>


----------



## shamoo (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice, great looking hawgs!!!!! C & R is the way to go =D>


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice fish! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jun 28, 2010)

Amazing...congrats!


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice looking fish man.


----------



## switchback (Jun 29, 2010)

Lot of great fisg! Congrats on a great day!


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. im still stoked and can't wait to get back out there. I want to bring the video camera next time. I think getting some good footage of some topwater strikes would be awesome. I film my hunts and I think to change things up some good bass action would be perfect.


Report this postReply with quote 

Very nice, great looking hawgs!!!!! C & R is the way to go 

Sorry just figured out what c and r meant. I never keep bass and I always preach that to everyone else. I have been fishing this bayou since I was knee high and theres a good chance some of these bass have seen my mug before. If I have a mount made it would be a replica for sure.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jun 29, 2010)

Awsome job dude.


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW...nice chucks you got there....I'm jealous.


----------



## perchin (Jun 30, 2010)

Dang Man.... I don't know how I missed this thread!!!

Nice catch, Private pond??? Not too many resivoirs producing like that an hour north of ya :lol: I'll be glad to hold your camera :LOL2: (and fish when your not looking)


----------



## pelagicbldr (Jun 30, 2010)

Great catch man!! One of those few days you'll never forget. Right place.Right time. Right bait.Right angler. Priceless!!


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! No private pond. Its a large bayou that at one time connected to the Grand. We have to haul a boat a long way to get on it(hand dolly strapped to boat). But obviously worth it. Theres only maybe 10 houses on it and that and the fact its so hard to get to makes it a great fishery. My uncle pulls hundreds of gills out of it every year. There are also lots of crappie, pike, carp, and of course some healthy largemouths. I keep my mouth shut for good reason and only take certain people there.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 3, 2010)

Same spot, another great day. I did however have a giant come off early because someone forgot to check their drag :x 
Another monster broke me off at the end of the day, probably from being lazy and not retieing. But none the less caught probably 20 bass and maybe 8-10 between the 2-3lb range. The pics below are of a 3.5lb bass caught early and the last two pics are of a nice 5lb 8oz chunk that was hiding in a back water area that was completly scummed over. My buddy wanted his fish in the pic too so I said well then hold it real close to that camera. I think it looks pretty cool. Oh and I made sure to get a good shot of the background for Perchin  No private pond here!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm amazingly envious. :mrgreen: Way to go!


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 3, 2010)

Damn man those are some hawgs what were you using out there? I was planning a trip to tennesse for fishing this summer but I may have to haul the boat wherever you are!


----------



## fish devil (Jul 3, 2010)

:twisted: Nice slobs!!!! =D>


----------



## perchin (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice man... =P~ =P~ I think I'm now addicted to bass :shock: And I also now have some new found faith in our state for good bass fishing. Way to go.


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 5, 2010)

Caught a couple good fish tonight. No monsters but I really would "rather be fishing" all the time.


----------



## breachless (Jul 6, 2010)

perchin said:


> Nice man... =P~ =P~ I think I'm now addicted to bass :shock: And I also now have some new found faith in our state for good bass fishing. Way to go.



No doubt! I just checked on the map where Grand Rapids, MI is... I am not sure what kind of weather you get there, but I imagine it is pretty similar to what we get, which makes it kind of amazing that you are finding fish that nice... Well done! I am jealous.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 6, 2010)

Man that looks like some fun cover


----------

